# Spring eh.



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2014)

This is what I found this morning:


1. Out back













2. more out back












3. Out front












4. looking out the driveway.








 We got to stop this global warming.  Yea right!


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow, Ron. I hate that for you!! 
Yesterday, I saw that my hyacinth were blooming and the forsythia and daffodils are already in full bloom as well.  Everything is really "greening up" around here. But...we are in for another blast of winter next week.  But that just means two days with highs only in the 40s, maybe a few snow flurries Tuesday, then back to the upper 60s by next Friday.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep, calling for a chance of snow here Tuesday also. Unfortunately, they aren't even using the term "Flurries".


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 22, 2014)

snow around here as well! but as I have learned global warming isn't going to bring on more heat, it's supposed to bring on the next ice age... but that's what studies say now... until we start frying for real


----------



## ronlane (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey Ron, sorry to hear that but the photos look very very nice.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Hey Ron, sorry to hear that but the photos look very very nice.



Except for the dreaded purple fringing a Panasonic lens on an Olympus body yields.  Just being quick snaps I did nothing to correct the PF in Lightroom.   Here is a shot with a Sigma 19/2.8, a little later of a squall coming in.  




Shawchert, I remember about twenty years ago, enviro-mentalists predicting a new ice age coming.  Now we have false profits like Al Gore & David Suzuki predicting global warming.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 22, 2014)

Ron I wasn't even looking at the PF, the snow is nice and bright and was what had my attention.


----------



## jenko (Mar 22, 2014)

It is supposed to be in the 70's today, but the forecast for early next week is snow! Here, in NC! This has to be the craziest winter we've had.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Ron I wasn't even looking at the PF, the snow is nice and bright and was what had my attention.




I knew what you meant but I pointed it out hoping Pixmedic would stumble here & see what I have warned him about.


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2014)

Shawchert said:


> ..I have learned global warming isn't going to bring on more heat, it's supposed to bring on the next ice age...



Well, that's one for the books!

No offense to you, but someone needs to get real.


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, Ron, we had snow on the last day of winter.  Most of it has already melted, but today begins another week of freezing temps.


----------



## Shawchert (Mar 22, 2014)

as I said they will change their minds in another few years. I learn a lot of things sadly it's not all true


----------



## manaheim (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm so done with winter. Forever. Why the hell I live in New England is a mystery to me.


----------



## Rick58 (Mar 22, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I'm so done with winter. Forever. Why the hell I live in New England is a mystery to me.



Hey, you don't have to go that far north to be sick of this white crap. In the winter I have to measure work in inches!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2014)

I am so ready for a heat wave.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2014)

" enviro-mentalists"...hah! I love that!

I sure hope spring gets to Ontario sometime before summer arrives... lol


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 22, 2014)

Ron come home to the warm. Kentucky welcomes you


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Ron come home to the warm. Kentucky welcomes you



Got some shine tucked away in the barn?  That would warm me up.  

Here it is legal to make for your own consumption but not many folk know this.  I used to make some for fortifying my home made Ports & Sherries.


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why I am living in Iowa.  We get the best of both ends; hot & humid in summer, and cold and windy in winter.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep thought you would get it too.  I was out plowing my road (yet again) this morning, not what I want to do this time of year.  I tried to get to my shed today and the snow is still up to my waist. I gave up.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 22, 2014)

Woodsman said:


> Yep thought you would get it too. I was out plowing my road (yet again) this morning, not what I want to do this time of year. I tried to get to my shed today and the snow is still up to my waist. I gave up.


we have a storm coming in a few days SUPPOSEDLY, I hope not. This time of year, plowing is a gravel and grass killer. Ground doesn't stay frozen, blade digs in. I have put a pipe on mine from time to time to save gravel. shoes or bump it up to save grass. course, snow during mud season you leave the pavement count on sinking and ripping up the turf anyway. another headache.


----------



## deveaushawn (Mar 23, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I'm so done with winter. Forever. Why the hell I live in New England is a mystery to me.



Move to Canada!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday we saw a flock of geese heading back south.  How bad is that?


----------



## deveaushawn (Mar 23, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> Yesterday we saw a flock of geese heading back south.  How bad is that?



That is incredibly funny! And sad....

Sometimes I hate this country.


----------



## bc_steve (Mar 23, 2014)

I spent a year in Kingston and winter only lasted 2-3 weeks it seemed.  When I flew to BC a few days before Christmas, Toronto was still waiting on their first snowfall.  Back in Kingston we got a big rain storm in mid-January and we were back to green grass.

I'd always heard Ontario winters were bad, but after my year there I thought the people there just complained the loudest.  You're convincing me though, that maybe there is something to the winter out there!


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 23, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> I spent a year in Kingston and winter only lasted 2-3 weeks it seemed.  When I flew to BC a few days before Christmas, Toronto was still waiting on their first snowfall.  Back in Kingston we got a big rain storm in mid-January and we were back to green grass.
> 
> I'd always heard Ontario winters were bad, but after my year there I thought the people there just complained the loudest.  You're convincing me though, that maybe there is something to the winter out there!



What were you in for?


----------



## skieur (Mar 25, 2014)

Bought a new snow blower in February. Still using it, but in getting used to its operation, I almost blew the snow through my neighbour's kitchen window.


----------



## Fangman (Mar 26, 2014)

What's that white stuff?   None in Eastern England at all this winter and "officially" Spring i three weeks early with a garden full of daffs and a camelia out.

You can see what I have to put up with in the post "English Spring".


----------

